
IBM puts Oracle to the sword with EnterpriseDB | The Open Road - CNET News - danielionescu
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10224908-16.html
======
flipper
Putting aside the hyperbole of the article's title and the PR-release tone of
its content, one may ask why IBM would feel the need to add to DB2 the ability
to run Oracle apps. Well, to steal customers from Oracle, of course. To me
that's more or less an admission that Oracle are the gorilla in enterprise
RDBMSes and DB2 is the monkey.

The fact that Oracle disdain compatibility with other databases and their
tools are generally horrible is a reflection of their hubris, borne of their
market position.

Disclaimer: I am an Oracle DBA. I'm not in love with Oracle as a company or
anything, they've just enabled a lazy person to be paid far better than he
deserves for a long time.

